# 50 Gang Car



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I got lucky and got a gang car at an antique shop. An older version with drop down bumpers.

A little cleaning and it ran like a champ. TJ, now I have a working model so I can check out the parts you gave me.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tandem site

I am missing two riders and the horn broke off the front.











One center roller.










I never knew this, but the man pivots with the direction.


















First dirty










Then clean


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Two screws removes get the armature our. and two special screws hold the field in place and hold the screws.





































I had to clean the grease out with qtips, a small screwdiver and a dental pick


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

What do you use to clean the armature face?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice find, how much did you have to give for it?

The pickup looks like it wasn't used much, or has it been replaced?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I used some worn green scotchbrite and got lucky for ten bucks. The field coil was snug, so maybe it was never taken off. The wheels were preserved with playdoe.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> TJ, now I have a working model so I can check out the parts you gave me.


T-Man,

Fabulous! I hope the parts can help in some way.

From what I recall, there were two or three version of the gang car, with subtle mechanical differences. Check out Greenberg service manual.

Looks like you got lucky with yours ... most things look to be in pretty good shape.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## StratTone (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice score! Fun little cars. I have two running at the moment and one left to restore back to life.


----------



## mrnavy2 (Oct 29, 2014)

I m planning to open mine tomorrow and see whats, what. Running very Sluggish. Steve


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*DIfferent Types*


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

The gears look like they are in great shape. Usually you find the worm gear on the axle worn and lots of side to side play on the axle. It helps even with a worn worm gear to shim either side of the gear to keep it centered. Also check the reversing contacts for pitting and try to clean them up.

Pete


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes the middle one has a c clip to keep the gear aligned . It was so bad that it worked in only one direction.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice to see the expanded Gang Car collection, T-Man!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The grey bumpers are part of the type one.


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone else like multiple gang cars on one track?

Bump-and-go mayhem!


----------

